# Encyclopedia Mechanical



## jouini87 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*VOICI LA PREMIERE PARTIE DE L'ENCYCLOPEDIE ME* *CANIQUE

*
MPEG1 1151Kbps | 2:56 min | 352x288 (4:3) | MPEG Audio 44100Hz | English | 3.34 Gb​


ENGINE CONFIGURATIONS and OPERATING SYSTEMS

http://rapidshare.com/files/30637449..._SYSTEMS-1.rar


http://rapidshare.com/files/30636258..._SYSTEMS-2.rar


* ENGINE CYCLES and COMPONENTS – GASOLINE

http://rapidshare.com/files/30640568...GASOLINE-1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/30642557...GASOLINE-2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/30638858...GASOLINE-3.rar


* ENGINE CYCLES and COMPONENTS – DIESEL

http://rapidshare.com/files/30644617...__DIESEL-1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/30647680...__DIESEL-2.rar


* ENGINE CYCLES and COMPONENTS – ROTARY

http://rapidshare.com/files/30649868...S___ROTARY.rar

* ENGINE MAJOR CONSTRUCTIONAL COMPONENTS

http://rapidshare.com/files/30651894...MPONENTS-1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/30653457...MPONENTS-2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/30655080...MPONENTS-3.rar


* ENGINE INTERNAL COMPONENTS and ASSEMBLIES

http://rapidshare.com/files/30657065...SEMBLIES-1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/30659516...SEMBLIES-2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/30662144...SEMBLIES-3.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/30663897...SEMBLIES-4.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/30665713...SEMBLIES-5.rar


* ENGINE COOLING SYSTEMS and COMPONENTS

http://rapidshare.com/files/30667239...MPONENTS-1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/30668505...MPONENTS-2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/30669564...MPONENTS-3.rar


* ENGINE LUBRICATION SYSTEMS and COMPONENTS

http://rapidshare.com/files/30671183...MPONENTS-1.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/30672609...MPONENTS-2.rar

http://rapidshare.com/files/30673628...MPONENTS-3.rar​


----------



## jouini87 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*VOICI LA DEUXIEME PARTIE DE L'ENCYCLOPEDIA MECHANICAL



MPEG1 1151Kbps | 7:19 min | 352x288 (4:3) | MPEG Audio 44100Hz | English | 3.65 Gb​


AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSIONS – PRINCIPLES
http://rapidshare.com/files/30706265...INCIPLES-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30709327...INCIPLES-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30711466...INCIPLES-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30712668...INCIPLES-4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30713988...INCIPLES-5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30714815...INCIPLES-6.rar


AUTOMATIC TRANSMISSIONS – LAYOUT and OPERATION
http://rapidshare.com/files/30774829...PERATION-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30778119...PERATION-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30779757...PERATION-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30781347...PERATION-4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30783110...PERATION-5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30784156...PERATION-6.rar


MANUAL DRIVE TRAINS and AXLES


Clutches & Manual Transmissions
http://rapidshare.com/files/30761893...missions-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30763326...missions-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30764696...missions-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30765754...missions-4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30766814...missions-5.rar


FINAL DRIVES and DRIVE SHAFTS
http://rapidshare.com/files/30715810...E_SHAFTS-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30717106...E_SHAFTS-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30718261...E_SHAFTS-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30719305...E_SHAFTS-4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30720239...E_SHAFTS-5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30720788...E_SHAFTS-6.rar

SUSPENSION and STEERING


Vehicle Configurations and Chassis Systems
http://rapidshare.com/files/30786333..._Systems-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30788337..._Systems-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30792651..._Systems-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30790242..._Systems-4.rar

Steering Systems and Components
http://rapidshare.com/files/30794640...mponents-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30796731...mponents-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30799096...mponents-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30801783...mponents-4.rar

Suspension Systems and Components
http://rapidshare.com/files/30804154...mponents-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30806166...mponents-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30807687...mponents-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30809027...mponents-4.rar

Wheels and Tire
http://rapidshare.com/files/30810409...and_Tire-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30811680...and_Tire-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30812912...and_Tire-3.rar

BRAKES


Brake Systems and Components – Drum
http://rapidshare.com/files/30813812...s___Drum-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30814872...s___Drum-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30816092...s___Drum-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30817114...s___Drum-4.rar

Brake Systems and Components – Disc
http://rapidshare.com/files/30818263...s___Disc-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30819891...s___Disc-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30821180...s___Disc-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30822430...s___Disc-4.rar

Brake Systems and Components – ABS
http://rapidshare.com/files/30824127...ts___ABS-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30826012...ts___ABS-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30827743...ts___ABS-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30828983...ts___ABS-4.rar*


----------



## jouini87 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*VOICI LA TROISIÈME ET LA DERNIÈRE PARTIE DE L'ENCYCLOPÉDIE MÉCANIQUE​



Encyclopedia Mechanical 3 
MPEG1 1151Kbps | 7:06 min | 352x288 (4:3) | MPEG Audio 44100Hz | English | 3,68 Gb


Electrical Principles
http://rapidshare.com/files/30830884...inciples-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30833446...inciples-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30837631...inciples-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30839918...inciples-4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30840846...inciples-5.rar

Ignition Systems
http://rapidshare.com/files/30843341..._Systems-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30845667..._Systems-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30847945..._Systems-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30849620..._Systems-4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30850281..._Systems-5.rar

Charging, Starting and Lighting Systems
http://rapidshare.com/files/30852557..._Systems-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30853983..._Systems-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30855334..._Systems-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30857055..._Systems-4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30857822..._Systems-5.rar


HEATING and AIR CONDITIONING SYSTEMS


Heating and Air Conditioning Systems
http://rapidshare.com/files/30858968..._Systems-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30859746..._Systems-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30860712..._Systems-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30861766..._Systems-4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30862345..._Systems-5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30863042..._Systems-6.rar


ENGINE PERFORMANCE


Intake and Exhaust Systems
http://rapidshare.com/files/30864777..._Systems-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30866285..._Systems-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30868036..._Systems-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30868776..._Systems-4.rar

Carburetor Fuel Systems
http://rapidshare.com/files/30870724..._Systems-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30872479..._Systems-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30873645..._Systems-3.rar

Diesel Fuel Systems
http://rapidshare.com/files/30875917..._Systems-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30877752..._Systems-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30879599..._Systems-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30881348..._Systems-5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30882236..._Systems-4.rar

EFI – Principles
http://rapidshare.com/files/30884461...inciples-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30886643...inciples-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30888788...inciples-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30891153...inciples-4.rar

EFI – Engine Management
http://rapidshare.com/files/30893072...nagement-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30894887...nagement-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30896937...nagement-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30898424...nagement-4.rar

Emission Control Systems
http://rapidshare.com/files/30899834..._Systems-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30901091..._Systems-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30902187..._Systems-3.rar


GENERIC WORKSHOP TRAINING


Hand and Power Tools A – P
http://rapidshare.com/files/30903477...ls_A___P-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30904779...ls_A___P-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30905937...ls_A___P-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30907688...ls_A___P-4.rar

Hand and Power Tools P - Z
http://rapidshare.com/files/30909034...ls_P_-_Z-1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30910466...ls_P_-_Z-2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30911759...ls_P_-_Z-3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/30912612...ls_P_-_Z-4.rar







*


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الموسوعة المتكاملة ، ولو أمكن رفعها علي غير (Rapidshare) لزادت الفائدة ، فبرجاء رفعها علي غير هذا الموقع الذي يعيق التحميل .


----------



## jouini87 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا علي هذه الموسوعة المتكاملة ، ولو أمكن رفعها علي غير (rapidshare) لزادت الفائدة ، فبرجاء رفعها علي غير هذا الموقع الذي يعيق التحميل .


السلام عليكم أخي أظن أن الروابط تعمل جيدا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*الاخت الكريمة jouini87*

*هذا ما أحصل عليه في أغلب الاحوال 
*

*Error*

You want to download the following file: http://rapidshare.com/files/308759176/Diesel_Fuel_Systems-1.rar | 99329 KB
*This file can only be downloaded by becoming a Premium member *
There are no more download slots available for free users right now. If you don't want to become a premium member, you might want to try again later.


----------



## jouini87 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

A.mak قال:


> *الاخت الكريمة jouini87*
> 
> *هذا ما أحصل عليه في أغلب الاحوال *
> 
> ...


 أخي الكريم لقد بحثت وآمل أن تفيدك هذه الروابط،

*Encyclopedia Mechanical 3 | 3.8 GB*
MPEG1 1151Kbps | 7:06 min | 352x288 (4:3) | MPEG Audio 44100Hz | English
This set of videos that explain several issues in mechanics 
*Download:*
http://www.storage.to/get/e4ytxLyJ/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part01.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/qf8JjZ1S/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part02.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/xDg3Qenn/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part03.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/gv5OV5z9/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part04.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/IxlCeawQ/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part05.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/czLhbmVg/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part06.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/o7d0T7iD/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part07.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/BIIujxei/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part08.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/q5Nkf0QW/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part09.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/HZH7LN4d/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part10.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/Pcky12RY/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part11.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/hMw8JiT7/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part12.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/e0j2hiu2/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part13.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/ZgoQCL2g/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part14.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/lSi1qSaK/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part15.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/pJfhdafo/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part16.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/Dea5Jn3N/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part17.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/zKzUaaWR/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part18.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/pAoL8nUl/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part19.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/wSYWlcyr/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part20.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/WVBmP4FA/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part21.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/QxdHULzx/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part22.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/V7zIIKJX/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part23.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/r7sdlL0H/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part24.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/YnSlRtCF/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part25.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/wYpXSRTB/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part26.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/prxk9mll/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part27.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/1nybcK61/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part28.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/OMAGrqxD/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part29.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/v1u8winT/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part30.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/lmnqAhf1/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part31.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/HsfS6U9u/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part32.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/AvwoSYlh/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part33.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/p5vMryRI/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part34.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/cLEtoN7K/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part35.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/T9vCR7qw/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part36.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/i7zTGktG/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part37.rar
http://www.storage.to/get/hWM7kxsv/EncyclopediaMechanical3-.part38.rar​


----------



## besty (24 يناير 2010)

thhhhhhhhhhxxxxxxxx


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعد منصور (12 مارس 2012)

الصراحة مجهود رائع وجبار ، جزي الله مقدمه كل خير واحسان ، وياريت يااخي تكمل جميلك وتعيد انزال الرابط التالي الرابط الرابع من hand & power tools p-z من الجزء الثالث لانه لايعمل ، اكون ممتنا وشاكرا


----------



## سعد منصور (12 مارس 2012)

ماعلش هذا هوالرابط الذي لايعمل https://rapidshare.com/files/30912612/..ls_P_-_Z-4.rar وشكرا


----------



## yousif jameel (22 مارس 2012)

مشكور علمجهود


----------

